# Powermate 2000i Portable Inverter Generator



## sjones0812 (Sep 9, 2015)

Anyone know if this is any good?

Just looking for a small inverter generator for tailgating without spending $$$$.

This is under $500 and the specs look decent.

Rated Watts 1600
Surge Watts 2000
Engine Displacement 80 cc
Low Oil Shutdown
Fuel Tank Capacity 1.2 Gallons
Run Time @ 25% Load 11.5 hours
Dimensions 20" L x 11.5" W x 18" H
Dry Weight 48 lbs.

Any help or recommendations would be great.

Thanks


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

*Powermate 2000i*

I know it is sold from Northern Tool. You might contact them and see who does their warranty work. Then I would call that repair shop and ask their opinion of them...they know their business and oftentimes a owner is given a Rr Ctr, and they refuse to work on them or will say their piece. I see the 2 Yr Warranty, that is why I say check the repair place before hand.


----------

